# Pros/Cons of Onbuhimo vs. Mei Tai?



## WyldWoodsWombyn (Apr 4, 2013)

I use a mei tai with wrap straps on a regular basis and LOVE it. I'm curious about the onbu though... Why do you like it? What are the benefits?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Good question!

Anyone have advice to share?


----------



## Ireadtomuch (Jul 12, 2013)

from what i understand an onbuhimo doesn't have a waist strap so all the weight is on your shoulder's because you make the the bottom tight by threading it through rings on the panel so a mei tai may be more comfortable because it distributes the weight more evenly to both your hips and your shoulder's


----------

